# Navarre Pier 5/20 Spanish Attack!



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

Ended up getting to the pier around 3pm and tried the pomp hole for about an hour with no luck.Didn't see any kings that day so ended up trying for some spanish.Bite was slow at first but around 530pm it picked up.Some hard tails and also some small bonita were in the mix but the spanish were there in drones.Biggest one was at 24" and the kid next to me pulled in a monster spanish at around 28".Was using chrome finish Gotcha with 60lb. floro leader...


----------



## coastie83 (Apr 20, 2014)

Nice catch! Thats some good eats!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Way ta catch dinner!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

That's a nice box of fish great report and pics.


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks guys and gals! They fried up real good!


----------



## Carnage1562000 (May 22, 2014)

What did you use for bait??


----------



## woodinfliezz (Jan 27, 2014)

i tried for spanish for about a week and not a one... tons and tons of lady fish though -.-


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

Carnage1562000 said:


> What did you use for bait??


Used a chrome finish gotcha plug on 60lb. floro leader and 12lb line.was jigging fast and furious.


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

woodinfliezz said:


> i tried for spanish for about a week and not a one... tons and tons of lady fish though -.-


Better then no fish.


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Wow, nice catch there, glad ya had fun


----------

